# Wilted Lettuce Recipe



## QSis (Jul 15, 2007)

I've been craving the Wilted Lettuce salad that my Polish aunts used to make (I think they got the idea from a German in-law).

They always had fresh leaf lettuce from the garden, while alas, I have store-bought.

I'll be halving this recipe, since it's just for my brother and me.  We never had hard-boiled eggs on it, so I'll skip those. And I think I'll use chopped vidalia, instead of green onion.  And I tear the lettuce right into individual bowls.

I'll serve it with lamb burgers and tomato-feta-basil salad.

Lee


WILTED LETTUCE (Leaf) 
2 lg. bunches leaf lettuce
2 tsp. sugar
2 green onions, sliced
4 slices bacon
1/4 c. salad vinegar
2 tbsp. water
2 hard cooked eggs (quartered)

Wash lettuce. Tear lettuce into bowl. Season with salt and pepper. Add sugar and onions. Fry bacon crisp, crumble. Add vinegar and water to drippings, heat to boiling, pour over lettuce, toss until wilted. Add bacon and eggs. Serves 4.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 15, 2007)

_Lee,_
_we are salad lovers and I look for new ideas all the time. This sounds so good. Thanks for sharing. Will be trying it soon._
_kadesma _


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 15, 2007)

Miss Lee....

Back when Moby Dick was a minnow On occasion I have drizzled hot bacon drippings on leaf lettuce. Your recipe reminded me of that. Most weekends I like to try something that I have never tried! Next week-end your recipe will be on my table!! Thanks for sharing! 

Enjoy, and Have Fun!


----------



## licia (Jul 15, 2007)

I love Wilted Lettuce Salad, but I like it better without the eggs.  I do spinach the same way(still no eggs).


----------



## Constance (Jul 15, 2007)

That's a great recipe, QSis. 
People have been eating wilted lettuce around here since way back when. Leaf lettuce and green onions are the first things up in the garden, and when that lettuce comes on, you have a lot, all at once. 
A person can make a fine meal for few pennies out of wilted lettuce and a pan of cornbread.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 15, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> I've been craving the Wilted Lettuce salad that my Polish aunts used to make (I think they got the idea from a German in-law).
> 
> They always had fresh leaf lettuce from the garden, while alas, I have store-bought.
> 
> ...



Buck says this sounds like a Pennsylvania Dutch dish that was made almost like this but used endive instead of lettuce.  The dressing was a bit thicker, perhaps aided by some cornstarch.  Good eats.  It was called..."? (couldn't remember) with hot bacon dressing."


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds like my mama's recipe.  She uses regular old yellow cooking onion, only a few slices, and tosses them in the pan with the vinegar for a minute or so.  I make mine with Vidalias, if I have them.

When I have leaf lettuce in the early spring, I often make a meal of it.

You can use any kind of lettuce--even iceberg.


----------

